
Show HN: Evaluate your startup ideas in 30 seconds – Shouldimakeit.com - craigbarber
https://shouldimakeit.com
======
throw_no_humour
Not so long ago .. there used to be porn websites .. They would claim there
are sexy singles in your area .. ask you a bunch of questions and at the end
... point you to some other website to signup and pay and what not ..

Same paradigm here ..

~~~
craigbarber
No such thing happening on my site 'Throw_no_humour'

Shouldimakeit.com is is a simple quiz made in Typeform.

I ask for no data at all from users, it's totally anonymous.

Once the person has finished the quiz, and if they get a high score I have a
button that clicks through to a landing page of a book I wrote. ( userbly.com
)

It's called content marketing, just like Unsplash did and countless other
websites do.

Provide something of value in return you get a chance to open a conversation
about something you made.

~~~
throw_no_humour
Porn website | Evaluate Startup

..........................................................

Find sexy singles.........|........Is your startup sexy enough ?

Answer these questions.....|.......Answer these questions

Yes => Check this website......|.....Yes => Check this website

Pay us..........|.............Pay us

Actually your website is not providing any value

* without providing justification of any statements made.

* No data supporting claims made, no data collected or analysis done.

It just provides a set of questions made in under 5 minutes pointing to your
"ACTUAL" product which you were not having confidence enough to post directly.

------
BenjiWiebe
Looks like making a startup-evaluation quiz website is a poor idea, according
to said quiz.

------
aiyodev
First question: “Is this a nice-to-have or a must-have?”

What? Are we taking about the idea, the company, the product? Who has it, the
owner, the investor, the user?

When you were writing these questions did you do the thing or have that there?

------
seyz
Test idea: "breakfast service at home".

Personal opinion: Crappy business. No one (yet) has succeeded in making it a
viable business.

Result: Congratulations! Your startup idea scored 36 out of 50. You should
consider making this idea a reality.

------
ai_ia
Can you change the font color to have better contrast? It is difficult to read
in Firefox.

In the 10th question, I don't understand what do you mean acquisition
activity. Can you rephrase that?

~~~
craigbarber
Hey there, thanks for the feedback.

Okay, I'll look into the contrast issue.

In regards to the last question, it means are people acquiring companies
similar or the same as your idea.

Hope this helps.

------
folli
"Maybe you should reconsider your idea"

